# مكتبة التكيــــــ hvac ــــــيف



## sosodeep (15 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

مكتبة التكيــــــ HVAC ــــــيف
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
هذا الموضوع سيكون بإذن الله بمثابة مكتبة نضع فيها روابط كتب التكييف بإختلاف أنواعها ولكن بشكل منتظم .
*

لذا لكل من لديه كتاب أو مرجع مفيد ويريد مشاركته مع الأخرين أن يقوم بمساعدتنا على إنشاء مكتبة معتمدة خاصة بملتقى المهندسين العرب.
*

والرجاء محاولة بيان موضوع الكتاب أو عنوانه و عدم و ضع روابط فقط أو عناوين مواقع ونقعد ندور بالموقع سنة و بالآخر نحمل بحث صغير مش معروف أصله ولافصله "يعني بدنا روابط كتب"
*

كما أن تكون الروابط لكتب كاملة وليس لأبحاث أو أجزاء من الكتب .
*

وأخيرا وضع الرابط كي يستطيع الزوار من خارج المنتدى التحميل "لأنو بدنا الكل يستفيد"




وأرجو عدم الإنزعاج من هذه الشروط الكثيرة وأنا عارف إني زودتها شوي​ 

راجيا من المشرفين التثبيت 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 



أولا مجموعة من كتب التكييف :​ 




Engineering- theory(ebook - PDF) - Reference - Air-Conditioning and Refrigeration​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/95769301/8681b2a4/-Engineering-_theory_ebook_-_PDF__-_Reference_-_Air-Conditioning_and_Refrigeration.html​ 




A_Hand_Book_For_The_Mechanical_Designer_Ventilatio n__Duct__Fan
http://www.4shared.com/file/94964152/f6c712c/A_Hand_Book_For_The_Mechanical_Designer_Ventilatio n__Duct__Fan.html​ 




A_Hand_Book_For_The_Mechanical_Designer_Ventilatio n__Duct__Fan.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/file/95761335/6f750d91/A_Hand_Book_For_The_Mechanical_Designer_Ventilatio n__Duct__Fan.html​ 




Air-Conditioning and Refrigeration[1]. Mechanical Engineering Handbook.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/94964465/bcee75a7/Air-Conditioning_and_Refrigeration1_Mechanical_Enginee ring_Handbook.html​ 




Air-Conditioning and Refrigeration[1]. Mechanical Engineering Handbook.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95761524/5e470f4/Air-Conditioning_and_Refrigeration1_Mechanical_Enginee ring_Handbook.html​ 




Control Systems for Heating, Ventilating, and Air Conditioning.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/94967017/81d857e/Control_Systems_for_Heating_Ventilating_and_Air_Co nditioning.html​ 




Control Systems for Heating, Ventilating, and Air Conditioning.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95762931/773ae3b0/Control_Systems_for_Heating_Ventilating_and_Air_Co nditioning.html​ 




Electrical Applications for Air Conditioning & Refrigeration Systems.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95764315/6a9d9f21/Electrical_Applications_for_Air_Conditioning__Refr igeration_Systems.html​ 




Elsevier, Refrigeration And Air Conditioning.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95761353/d04c0f22/Elsevier_Refrigeration_And_Air_Conditioning.html​ 



Elsevier, Refrigeration And Air Conditioning.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95764830/2494e6cd/Elsevier_Refrigeration_And_Air_Conditioning.html​ 




Engineering - Mechanical Engineering Handbook - CRC Press 19.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95769045/e7c60de0/Engineering_-_Mechanical_Engineering_Handbook_-_CRC_Press_19.html​ 



Fine Tuning Air Conditioning & Refrigeration Systems.rar 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95769968/a4902850/Fine_Tuning_Air_Conditioning__Refrigeration_System s.html​ 




Glicksman - Fundamentals of Energy in Buildings [1997].rar 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95770420/8697900f/Glicksman_-_Fundamentals_of_Energy_in_Buildings_1997.html​ 



Handbook for Heating Applications.exe 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95771770/411abd76/Handbook_for_Heating_Applications.html​ 




Handbook for Refrigerant Applications.exe 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95774360/68d6d4d9/Handbook_for_Refrigerant_Applications.html​ 




Handbook of Air Conditioning and Refrigeration.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95775962/33f35746/Handbook_of_Air_Conditioning_and_Refrigeration.htm l​ 




Heat Exchanger Design 1.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95775975/b48cf3a4/Heat_Exchanger_Design_1.html​ 


Heat Exchanger Design 2.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95775982/ad707ac8/Heat_Exchanger_Design_2.html​ 





HVAC Design hospital.doc 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95776500/9008c766/HVAC_Design_hospital.html​ 





HVAC E Q UAT I O N S , D ATA, AN D R U L E S O F T H UMB.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95776589/210df5ca/HVAC_E_Q_UAT_I_O_N_S__D_ATA_AN_D_R_U_L_E_S_O_F_T_H _UMB.html​ 





HVAC Engineering Cookbook.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95776651/983ebdec/HVAC_Engineering_Cookbook.html​ 



- Hvac Fundamentals (2004) 4Ed_ Ocr 7.0-2.6 Lotb -Audel.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95777728/17dd9edd/Hvac_Fundamentals__2004__4Ed__Ocr_70-26_Lotb_-Audel.html​ 




- HVAC Fundamentals Vol 01 - Heating Systems Furnaces and Boilers - Audel.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95779991/67b4a58b/HVAC_Fundamentals_Vol_01_-_Heating_Systems_Furnaces_and_Boilers_-_Audel.html​ 




- rehab8-2_hvac.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95793150/6298d5ac/rehab8-2_hvac.html​ 




- residential_duct_systems.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95794009/fa26cbc3/residential_duct_systems.html​ 




- shigley_s_mechanical_engineering_design_8th_editio n.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95794013/3e8139c/shigley_s_mechanical_engineering_design_8th_editio n.html​


----------



## AtoZ (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخي--- !!!
ولكن هل جربت زياره مكتبه القسم في المنتدى؟؟؟


----------



## sosodeep (15 أبريل 2009)

كتب شركة SMACNA :​ 


Accepted_Industry_Practice_for_Industrial_Duct_Construction 
http://www.4shared.com/file/94872172/ee0db667/Accepted_Industry_Practice_for_Industrial_Duct_Construction-.html​ 



building_system 
http://www.4shared.com/file/94873780/3baad053/.html​ 




duct_leakage 
http://www.4shared.com/file/94874262/d03b66a3/duct_leakage.html​ 



duct_system_inspection 
http://www.4shared.com/file/94874542/e74212a4/duct_system_inspection.html​ 



Firestop 
http://www.4shared.com/file/94874808/6b23aded/Firestop.html​ 



HVAC_Systems__Application 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95858005/8de06784/HVAC_Systems__Application.html​ 



HVAC_Systems_Duct_Design 
http://www.4shared.com/file/94887228/c4677286/HVAC_Systems_Duct_Design.html​ 



HVAC_SYSTEMS_Testing_Adjusting__Balancing 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95860318/6a18c61e/HVAC_SYSTEMS_Testing_Adjusting__Balancing.html​ 



smacna_commercial_duct_design 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95861546/4ce6048b/smacna_commercial_duct_design.html​


----------



## sosodeep (15 أبريل 2009)

كتب شركة TRANE :​ 


Absorption_Water_Chillers 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95960905/cb79dd91/Absorption_Water_Chillers.html​ 



AIRCONDFAN 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95961164/5c8b7c5c/AIRCONDFAN.html​ 



CHILLERS 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95961402/e579bc04/CHILLERS.html​ 



Control_of_HVAC 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95961634/24b39e9c/Control_of_HVAC.html​ 



Cooling_LOAD 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95961966/bc964cc8/Cooling_LOAD.html​ 



Helical-Rotary_Water_Chillers 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95962062/a69f1cb0/Helical-Rotary_Water_Chillers.html​ 



HVAC_loads 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95962376/baaf57b1/HVAC_loads.html​ 



HVAC CONTROL 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95962591/bec5932e/HVACCONTROL.html​ 



REFCIRCUIT 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95962734/37c45b45/REFCIRCUIT.html​ 



REFRIGERANT_PIPING 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95962877/c1fd88c6/REFRIGERANT_PIPING.html​ 



Refrigeration_Cycle 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95962986/30a0cea8/Refrigeration_Cycle.html​ 



The_Psychrometric_Chart 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95963285/1d401796/The_Psychrometric_Chart.html​ 



Variable_Air_Volume VAV : 
http://www.4shared.com/file/95963602/4cf4a0e1/Variable_Air_Volume.html​


----------



## sosodeep (15 أبريل 2009)

Handbook of Air Conditioning System Design - Carrier 
http://www.4shared.com/file/61091544...rrier.html?s=1

منقول من مشاركة للأخ الطموني​


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

شو ما حدا عجبو الموضوع ؟؟؟ ولا حدا أعطا رأيه


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

لو في شي تعليق ياريت حدا يخبرنا حتى نعرف شو بدنا نعمل 
هل نكمل أو خلص نوقف الموضوع


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

كتب عن الأنابيب " القسم الأول "​ 
Buried Pipe Design 2nd Edition
http://www.4shared.com/file/98707333/4dea6318/Buried_Pipe_Design__2nd_Edition_.html​ 

Flow of Fluids Through Valve Fittings and Pipes
http://www.4shared.com/file/9870829...uids_-_Through_Valve__Fittings_and_Pipes.html​ 

heat pipes theory design and applications
http://www.4shared.com/file/98709120/2ea3a0be/heat_pipes_-_theory_design_and_applications.html​ 

Pipe Drafting and Design 2E ocr
http://www.4shared.com/file/98714819/bc89813b/Pipe_Drafting_and_Design_2E__ocr_.html​ 

pipeing materials guide
http://www.4shared.com/file/98715502/82249dc4/pipeing_materials_guide.html​


----------



## mohamed mech (16 أبريل 2009)

*مكتبة التكيــــــ hvac ــــــيف
"احد مكتبات الحج سوسو"
ترحب بكم و تتمنى لكم تحميلا سريعا .
توجد خدمة توصيل اللنكات للمنازل.
*


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> *مكتبة التكيــــــ hvac ــــــيف*
> *"احد مكتبات الحج سوسو"*
> *ترحب بكم و تتمنى لكم تحميلا سريعا .*
> *توجد خدمة توصيل اللنكات للمنازل.*


 
لو اللنك ما وصل سخن :2: إسترد فلوسك


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

وشوية : PLUMBING

American Water Works Association
مجموعة ضخمة من الستاندرات :79:
AWWA​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/98824191/c3ac708b/awwa.html​


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

لسا ماحدا بدو يشارك ؟؟؟ :81:

ماشي ياسيدي أنا حأشارك بالموضوع لحالي :55:

ومش بعيد أحمل الكتب من النت كمان


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

كمان شوية PLUMBIMG​ 

All About Metal Plumbing Pipefitting Airconditioning Refrigeration Sheet Metal Welding Millwrighting 
http://www.4shared.com/file/98826628/f6c2cfea/All_About_Metal-Plumbing_Pipefitting_Airconditioning_Refrigeration_Sheet_Metal_Welding_Millwrighting_50a.html​ 



hvac_Plumbin 
http://www.4shared.com/file/98826666/751627e9/hvac_Plumbing.html​ 



/Plumbing Pipefitting Airconditioning Refrigeration Sheet Metal Welding Millwrightin 
http://www.4shared.com/file/98827127/db8ea39b/Plumbing_Pipefitting_Airconditioning_Refrigeration_Sheet_Metal_Welding_Millwrighting.html​ 



Plumbing_Pipefitting__Sewerage 
http://www.4shared.com/file/98827358/7f4fca3/Plumbing_Pipefitting__Sewerage.html​ 



Soil Waste 
http://www.4shared.com/file/98827612/85861252/Soil__Waste.html​


----------



## mohamed mech (16 أبريل 2009)

*مكتبة الصــــحــ plumbing ــــــى
"احد مكتبات الحج سوسو"
ترحب بكم و تتمنى لكم تحميلا سريعا .
توجد خدمة توصيل اللنكات للمنازل.
للمكتبات فروع اخرى
*​


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> *مكتبة الصــــحــ plumbing ــــــى*​*
> "احد مكتبات الحج سوسو"
> ترحب بكم و تتمنى لكم تحميلا سريعا .
> توجد خدمة توصيل اللنكات للمنازل.
> للمكتبات فروع اخرى​*


 
والله إنتا يلي بتونسني بصحبك الحلوة

نردك الجمايلك بالأفراح يا باشمهندس


----------



## zanitty (16 أبريل 2009)

يا واد بلاش حد يرد عشان ميبوظش جمال الموضوع
خليه مرجع


----------



## خالد العسيلي (16 أبريل 2009)

*



يا واد بلاش حد يرد عشان ميبوظش جمال الموضوع
خليه مرجع

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​

طيب مايثبتوه و يبقى مرجع كبير


> للحج سوسو


 ( حلوة دي )


----------



## zanitty (16 أبريل 2009)

هو فعلا الموضوع لازم يتثبت بس عادى دى حاجه تخص المشرفين انا ماليش دعوه يا عم


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

*كتب مضخـــــــــ PUMPS ــــــــــات*​ 


*الكتب منقولة من موقع الهندسة دوت نت قسم الميكانيك*​



*رابط المكتبة :*
*http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showpost.php?p=1205721&postcount=12*





*آآآآآآآآآآآخ ويلي مالو سامع بالميلان و أبوياسر و مثنى فلسطين وmech_design77 وغيرهم كتير*​


*فمالو عرفان شو راح عليه*​



*وهم زملائنا بمنتدى الهندسة دوت نت لهم جزيل الشكر و العرفان بالجميل*​


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps​ 


مشاركة للأخ : أبو ياسر ; الوحش الكاسر​ 



ISBN: 0849307015

Title: Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps: Fundamentals with Applications
Author: Lev Nelik
Publisher: CRC Press​








​ 



Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps offers both professionals and students a concise reference detailing the design, performance, and principles of operation of the different pumps types defined by the Hydraulic Institute. From historical background to the latest trends and technological developments, the author focuses on information with real-world practicality and techniques you can implement immediately.Beginning with the fundamentals, the text then shifts to real field cases that address applications, pumpage, system interaction, reliability, failure analysis, and practical solutions. By including specification parameters and criteria for the application of various pumps, this comprehensive book provides necessary and timely material that plant engineers, maintenance staff, operators can use and share with colleagues.​ 


http://mihd.net/hubxm3​


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

hydrodynamics of Practical Centrifugal Pumps​


مشاركة للأخ : mech_design77​







​


Book Description

This unique text focuses on special problems and design issues associated with pumps: the potential for cavitation, the damage and vibration problems which result from cavitation, and the possibility of large unsteady flows and forces on the machine. The book provides a coherent and unified treatment of the hydrodynamics of pumps with an emphasis on the underlying physical phenomena. An important reference text for engineers and scientists, it is also appropriate for graduate courses in turbomachinery.​ 
Publisher: Concepts ETI 
Number Of Pages: 316 
Publication Date: 1995-07 
Sales Rank: 2057968 
ISBN / ASIN: 0933283075 
EAN: 9780933283077 
Binding: Hardcover 
Manufacturer: Concepts ETI ​ 
حمل من هنا:
http://caltechbook.library.caltech.e...03/pumbook.pdf
أو:
http://mihd.net/wbmiu7​


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

Practical Centrifugal Pumps​ 



مشاركة للأخ : mech_design77​ 







​ 


Practical Centrifugal Pumps is a comprehensive guide to pump construction, application, operation, maintenance and management issues. Coverage includes pump classifications, types and criteria for selection, as well as practical information on the use of pumps, such as how to read pump curves and cross reference. Throughout the book the focus is on best practice and developing the skills and knowledge required to recognise and solve pump problems in a structured and confident manner.​ 

Case studies provide real-world scenarios covering the design, set up, troubleshooting and maintenance of pumps.​


A comprehensive guide to pump construction, design, installation, operation, troubleshooting and maintenance.
Develop real-world knowhow and practical skills through seven real-world case studies
Coverage includes pump classifications, types and criteria for selection, as well as practical information on the use of pumps​


Product Details​


Paperback: 264 pages
Publisher: Newnes (December 18, 2004)
Language: English
ISBN-10: 0750662735
ISBN-13: 978-0750662734​


حمل من هنا:
http://mihd.net/hs50bo​


----------



## sosodeep (16 أبريل 2009)

Centrifugal Pumps Design & Application​ 



مشاركة للأخ : mech_design77​ 





 


Summary:

Practical reference stressing hydraulic design, performance prediction, analysis, and evaluation. New updated edition is an invaluable reference tool for engineers, designers, and students and a practical, hands-on guide for pump users. DLC: Centrifugal pumps.​


Synopsis
Aimed at the pump user, pump designer, rotating-equipment engineer, and student, this book bridges the gap between scholarly texts and standard engineering design guides. It is a practical reference that presents both design criteria and application guidelines.​


From the Author
Just information on Centrifugal pumps
We just needed more information on centrifugal pumps as we have just been enlisted to work for a servicing company to one of the oil company in our country, Nigeria, and we have to service the pumps at the well heads which include centrifugal pumps. ​


حمل من هنا:
http://mihd.net/no1dr5​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله والله عامل مجهود هايل
بس عندي اقتراحين-- لو تسمح تقبلهم بصدر رحب
اولا المكتبه الميكانيكيه في المنتدى مليانه -- وانت ممكن تطلع على اي موقع بح للكتب المجانيه وتحصل على مليون كتاب
ثانيا-اقترح ان المكتبه تكون للأكواد وجميع الاكواد اللتي تخصص التكييف وكل مايرتبط به وعندك اكواد تكييف زي الرز ويمكن كل يوم بيطلع كود--- والافضل اننا نعمل مكتبه للأكواد ودا الاهم لان الكود هو الحد الفاصل لاي كلام مع اي مهندس وياريت لو عندنا اكتر من كود لان الاكواد بتغلط وبالتالي نقارن بينها لتفادي الاخطاء-- 
بصراحه مكتبه اشري كانت ومازالت رائعه ولكن ------------- اااااااااااااااااخ لو كانت شامله لكل الاكواد


انتظر الرد وشكرا على مجهودك الرائع يا


sosodeep

عضو ممتاز


----------



## sosodeep (17 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> بسم الله ماشاء الله والله عامل مجهود هايل
> بس عندي اقتراحين-- لو تسمح تقبلهم بصدر رحب
> اولا المكتبه الميكانيكيه في المنتدى مليانه -- وانت ممكن تطلع على اي موقع بح للكتب المجانيه وتحصل على مليون كتاب
> ثانيا-اقترح ان المكتبه تكون للأكواد وجميع الاكواد اللتي تخصص التكييف وكل مايرتبط به وعندك اكواد تكييف زي الرز ويمكن كل يوم بيطلع كود--- والافضل اننا نعمل مكتبه للأكواد ودا الاهم لان الكود هو الحد الفاصل لاي كلام مع اي مهندس وياريت لو عندنا اكتر من كود لان الاكواد بتغلط وبالتالي نقارن بينها لتفادي الاخطاء--
> ...


 
حأكون صريح معك يا معلم :

أنا والله ما كنت عارف بأمر المكتبه لما حطيت الموضوع

ثانيا بالنسبة للأكواد أنا والله ما عندي أي فكرة عن الموضوع عشان هيك أنا بفضل إنك تبدأ بالموضوع و أنا إنشاء الله بحاول أساعدك على قد مأقدر لأني متأكد أنو الموضوع حيكون متميز وأكتر من مهم و ضروري فعلا ولكن أتمنا لو حطيت مثل هذا الموضوع أن تحاول أن تدرج لنا بعض الشروحات العربية لإستعمال هذه الأكواد


----------



## sosodeep (17 أبريل 2009)

عالعموم الموضوع بدأ و حرام نرميه وخصوصا إني صرت رافع عدد من الكتب


----------



## sosodeep (18 أبريل 2009)

أنابـيــــــــ PIPING ــــــــب​ 

PIPELINE_TRANSPORTATION_SYSTEMS_FOR_LIQUID_HYDROCARBONS_AND_OTHER_LIQUIDS
http://www.4shared.com/file/98716715/146a42a6/PIPELINE_TRANSPORTATION_SYSTEMS_FOR_LIQUID_HYDROCARBONS_AND_OTHER_LIQUIDS.html​ 

Pipeline_and_Risers 
http://www.4shared.com/file/98718424/aad9e899/Pipeline_and_Risers.html​ 

Piping_handbook 
http://www.4shared.com/file/98721418/b2eac22b/Piping_handbook.html​ 

piping_and_pipe_support_systems 
http://www.4shared.com/file/98726980/f8fc5aba/piping_and_pipe_support_systems.html​ 

Plastic_Piping_Handbook
http://www.4shared.com/file/98727530/aaae1d70/Plastic_Piping_Handbook_0071359567.html​


----------



## sosodeep (18 أبريل 2009)

أنابـيــــــــ PIPING ــــــــب​ 


Pocket Guide to Flanges Fittings and Piping Data 3 Ed Elsevier 1999
http://www.4shared.com/file/98729337/d0988352/Pocket_Guide_to_Flanges_Fittings_and_Piping_Data_3_Ed_Elsevier__1999_.html​ 



power_piping
http://www.4shared.com/file/98731741/89671923/power_piping.html​ 



/Skousen_-_Valve_Handbook 
http://www.4shared.com/file/98732532/4e1ea5de/Skousen_-_Valve_Handbook.html​ 



Valve_Selection_Handbook_5th_Edition 
http://www.4shared.com/file/98735434/3b685265/Valve_Selection_Handbook_5th_Edition.html​ 



valves 
http://www.4shared.com/file/98735951/1580923f/valves.html​


----------



## h3mw (18 أبريل 2009)

أخي العزيز وفقك الله ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## خالد العسيلي (19 أبريل 2009)

والله ما بعرف شو بدي احكي و امدح فيك

روح يا زلمة الله يرزقك و يمد بعمرك على الطاعة و يفتحلك أبواب الخير من كل الجهات .


----------



## sosodeep (19 أبريل 2009)

*منقول من منتدى الهندسة*

HVAC Pump Handbook​ 
مشاركة للأخ : mech_design77​ 


 

Book Description​ 
Design, install, and maintain HVAC pumps 

Filled with case studies and problem-solving sections, this reference offers HVAC engineers and technicians concrete methods for achieving efficient operation in utilizing the latest digital electronic technologies.
Updated to include the latest information ranging from codes to the electronic evolution in HVAC pumping systems​




Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional 

Number Of Pages: 685 
Publication Date: 2006-05-23 
Sales Rank: 945063 
ISBN / ASIN: 0071457844 
EAN: 9780071457842 
Binding: Hardcover 
Manufacturer: McGraw-Hill Professional ​




حمل من هنا:

http://mihd.net/4esavt​


----------



## sosodeep (19 أبريل 2009)

*منقول من منتدى الهندسة دوت نت*

Progressing CAVITI PUMPS
مشاركة للأخ : mech_design77​ 



 
Book Description
Written by one of the world's foremost authorities and instructors on pumps, this first volume in Gulf Publishing Company's new Gulf Pump Guides series covers the design, application and troubleshooting for progressing cavity pumps, downhole pumps and mudmotors. There is no other volume offering such a comprehensive, easy-to-understand and hands-on coverage of these types of pumps. As they become more and more widely used in the petrochemical industry, and other industries, knowledge of their design and application will become increasingly more important for the engineer.​ 

Publisher: Gulf Publishing Company ​ 
Number Of Pages: 215 
Publication Date: 2005-05-31 
Sales Rank: 1495737 
ISBN / ASIN: 0976511312 
EAN: 9780976511311 
Binding: Paperback 
Manufacturer: Gulf Publishing Company ​ 

حمل من هنا:
http://mihd.net/gv2cy0​


----------



## sosodeep (20 أبريل 2009)

*منقول من منتدى الهندسة دوت نت*

Pumps Characteristics and Applications​ 
مشاركة للأخ : mech_design77​ 



 
Book Description​ 
This hands-on reference offers a practical introduction to pumps and provides the tools necessary to select, size, operate, and maintain pumps properly. It highlights the interrelatedness of pump engineering from system and piping design to installation and startup. This updated second edition expands on many subjects introduced in the first edition and also provides new in-depth discussion of pump couplings, o-rings, motors, variable frequency drives, pump life-cycle cost, corrosion, and pump minimum flow. It discusses pump selection and system design, explains the latest developments in pump technology, examines computer software for system design and pump selection, and more.​ 
Product Details
Hardcover: 568 pages 
Publisher: CRC; 2 edition (April 7, 2005) ​ 
Language: English 

ISBN-10: 082472755X 
ISBN-13: 978-0824727550​



حمل من هنا:​ 
http://mihd.net/m2fwag​ 

:73: passward: forfulltqnmembers2006​


----------



## sosodeep (20 أبريل 2009)

Liquid Pipeline Hydraulics
مشاركة للأخ : mech_design77​ 



 

Synopsis​ 
A practical handbook for engineers, technicians, and others involved in designing and operating pipelines to transport liquids, primarily in the petroleum, water, and process industries. It does however include chapter-end problems, with selected answers appended, to facilitate its use as a college textbook. Arizona-based engineering and computer consultant Menon presents liquid pipeline hydraulics as it applies to the transportation of liquids through pipelines in a single-phase, steady-state environment. He discusses such factors as various properties of liquids, the concept of pressure, friction, and calculating the energy required to transport liquid from one point to another through a pipeline. The formulas for such calculations he presents and describes without using calculus or complex mathematical methods, and certainly does not wander away from the practical aspects to explain how they are derived.​ 


Publisher: CRC ​ 
Number Of Pages: 312 

Publication Date: 2004-06-21 
Sales Rank: 1001039 
ISBN / ASIN: 0824753178 
EAN: 9780824753177 
Binding: Hardcover 
Manufacturer: CRC ​




حمل من هنا:​ 
http://mihd.net/g04i9r​


----------



## sosodeep (20 أبريل 2009)

*منقول*

Liquid Ring Vacuum Pumps, Compressors and Systems​ 
مشاركة للأخ : mech_design77​ 


 
ISBN : 3527312498 
Author: Helmut Bannwarth 
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
(May 6, 2005) ​ 
حمل من هنا:
http://mihd.net/dbxvq4​


----------



## sosodeep (20 أبريل 2009)

Slurry Transport Using Centrifugal Pumps​ 

مشاركة للأخ : mech_design77​ 




Book Description​ 


Vast tonnages of solid-liquid mixtures are pumped every year in dredging operations, mining and waste-disposal applications. Most of these systems are centrifugal pumps, and the resolution of problems encountered in slurry pumping requires both detailed scientific knowledge and judgment derived from practical experience.
For many years the combination of up-to-date analysis and hands-on experimentation has been provided to interested engineers in a short course based at the GIW Hydraulic Laboratory. The lecturers in this course, who represent a broad background of international expertise, have prepared this widely-recognized text, Slurry Transport Using Centrifugal Pumps, Third Edition.
This unique text is logically divided into two sections: the first part of the book concentrates on the behaviors of various sorts of slurry flow, and the second part deals with the behavior of centrifugal pumps handling slurries, and with how pumps and pipelines interact as a system.
Slurry Transport Using Centrifugal Pumps, Third Edition also includes:
New material on both non-Newtonian flows and slurries of granular particles. 
New information on pump wear, solids effect, and system operation.
Updated and completely new material on pump selection and environmental aspects
Worked examples and case studies that stress practical applications
Slurry Transport Using Centrifugal Pumps, Third Edition, will be of interest to all engineers and technologists involved in the large-scale transportation of slurries.​


Publisher: Springer 
Number Of Pages: 452 
Publication Date: 2005-10-01 
Sales Rank: 1156093 
ISBN / ASIN: 0387232621 
EAN: 9780387232621 
Binding: Hardcover 
Manufacturer: Springer​


:73: password : TQN0387232621
حمل من هنا:
part 1
http://mihd.net/ta7hgx
part 2
http://mihd.net/ru5qxc
part 3
http://mihd.net/7fcu4r​


----------



## sosodeep (20 أبريل 2009)

*منقول*

Pumps Users Handbook​ 
مشاركة للأخ : mech_design77​ 




​ 
1 â€“ Pump System Life Cycle Cost Reduction 
2 â€“ How to Buy a Better Pumps -- Initial Cost Issues 
3 â€“ Piping-Baseplate Installation and Foundation Issues 
4 â€“ Operating Efficiency Improvement Considerations 
5 â€“ Improved Pump Hydraulic Selection Extends Pump Life 
6 â€“ Improvements Leading to Mechanical Maintenance Cost Reductions 
7 â€“ Bearings in Centrifugal Pumps 
8 â€“ Mechanical Seal Selection and Application 
9 â€“ Improved Lubrication and Lube Application 
10 â€“ Oil Mist Lubrication and Storage Preservation 
11 â€“ Coupling Selection Guidelines 
12 â€“ Pump Condition Monitoring Guidelines 
13 â€“ Pump Types and Materials 
14 â€“ Pump Failure Analysis and Troubleshooting 
15 â€“ Shop Repair and Spare Parts Availability & Procurement​ 

Publisher: Fairmont Press​ 
Number Of Pages: 429 

Publication Date: 2004-04 
Sales Rank: 4576724 
ISBN / ASIN: 0881734527 
EAN: 9780881734522 
Binding: Hardcover 
Manufacturer: Fairmont Press​



حمل من هنا:​ 
http://mihd.net/2dierk​


----------



## sosodeep (20 أبريل 2009)

كتاب ​ 
Liquid Ring Vacuum Pumps, Compressors and Systems​ 
Author: Helmut Bannwarth ​ 
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons

(May 6, 2005)​



مشاركة للأخ : mecanicien​ 
الرابط:
http://ifile.it/dl​


----------



## sosodeep (20 أبريل 2009)

*منقول ....... الخ*

كتاب​ 
Compressor Handbook​ 




​ 

By Paul Hanlon​ 
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional ​ 
Number Of Pages: 720 

Publication Date: 2001-01-12 
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0070260052 
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780070260054​


مشاركة للأخ : mecanicien​ 
رابط التحميل :
http://ifile.it/irb2m7v​


----------



## sosodeep (20 أبريل 2009)

*Compressors : Selection and Sizing *​ 






*Third Edition*
*Author: Royce N. Brown *
*Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing *
*Publication Date: 2005-06-03 *
*ISBN / ASIN: 0750675454*​ 
*مشاركة للأخ : الميلان*​ 
*حجم الملف: 87.75** MB*​ 
*http://mihd.net/uoaif1*​


----------



## sosodeep (20 أبريل 2009)

The Practical Pumping Handbook ​ 


 
Author: Ross Mackay 
Publisher: Elsevier Science 
Number Of Pages: 384 
Publication Date: 2005-01 
ISBN / ASIN: 1856174107 ​ 
الحجم: 28.56 MB
http://mihd.net/7n9ygu​


----------



## sosodeep (20 أبريل 2009)

*Troubleshooting Centrifugal Pumps and their Systems*





*Author: Ron Palgrave *
*Publisher: Elsevier Science *
*Number Of Pages: 384 *
*Publication Date: 2002-11-01 *
*ISBN / ASIN: 1856173917 *​



*الحجم: 52.04** MB*​


*http://www.zshare.net/download/3864253a6efe04/*​

*http://www.mediafire.com/?3pj2jmmmxjb*​


----------



## sosodeep (20 أبريل 2009)

*منقول*

*Handbook of Pumps and Pumping: Pumping Manual International*​ 
*By Brian Nesbitt*​ 
*



*​ 
*Publisher: Elsevier Science*
*Number Of Pages: 424*​ 
*Publication Date: 2006-10-16*​ 

*الكتاب مقسم إلى جزئين*
*http://mihd.net/ps4hj2*​ 
*http://mihd.net/xzhgcv*​


----------



## sosodeep (20 أبريل 2009)

*منقول*

*A Practical Guide to Compressor Technology*




​
*By Heinz P. Bloch*​
*Publisher: Wiley-Interscience *
*Number Of Pages: 574 *
*Publication Date: 2006-09-14 *
*ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0471727938 *
*ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780471727934 *​




*http://mihd.net/hkczat*​


----------



## sosodeep (20 أبريل 2009)

*Practical Introduction to Pumping Technology*​ 


 

*Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing*
*Number Of Pages: 184*
*Publication Date: 1997-12-12*
*ISBN / ASIN: 0884156869*​ 

*http://mihd.net/l4osv2*​


----------



## sosodeep (20 أبريل 2009)

*من مشاركة للأخ الميلان في منتدى الهندسة دوت نت*

*من مشاركة للأخ الميلان*
*Pump Handbook*​ 
*



*
*Third Edition*
*By Igor J. Karassik, Joseph P. Messina, Paul Cooper, Charles C. Heald*
*Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional *
*Number Of Pages: 1765 *
*Publication Date: 2000-09-27 *
*ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0070340323 *​ 
*http://mihd.net/ktm0yz*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/20293372...assik.html?s=1*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/98986449/55f74790/pump_handbook_igor-karassik.html*​


----------



## sosodeep (20 أبريل 2009)

*Centrifugal Pump Handbook*​ 

*مشاركة للأخ الميلان*​ 
*by Termomeccanica *​ 
*http://mihd.net/7vfsue*​ 
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ 
*Pump Users' Handbook*​ 

*By F. Pollak*​ 
*Publisher: Gulf Pub Co *

*Number Of Pages: 214*
*Publication Date: 1981-01 *
*ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0872017702 *​


*http://mihd.net/scrdgn*​


----------



## sosodeep (20 أبريل 2009)

*الميلان " المنصب : قائد وحدة "*
*Water Pumps and Pumping Systems*​ 
*



*​ 
*By James B. Rishel*
*Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional *
*Number Of Pages: 912 *
*Publication Date: 2002-07-30 *
*ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0071374914*​ 

*http://mihd.net/8vb2zc*​


----------



## sosodeep (20 أبريل 2009)

*الميلاااااااااااااااااااااان*
*Pumps & Hydraulics*




​ 

*By Rex Miller, Mark Richard Miller, Harry L. Stewart*
*Publisher: Audel *
*Number Of Pages: 576 *
*Publication Date: 2004-10-29 *
*ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0764571168 *​ 
*http://mihd.net/rvcabd*​


----------



## sosodeep (20 أبريل 2009)

Compressor Performance, Aerodynamics for the User​ 
مشاركة للأخ : مثنى فلسطين​ 


 

By Theodore Gresh
Publisher: Newnes 
Number Of Pages: 224 
Publication Date: 2001-03-09 
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0750673427 ​ 
وصلة التحميل​ 
http://mihd.net/sl6han​


----------



## khatar (20 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (26 أبريل 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ويكرمك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (26 أبريل 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ويكرمك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مسلم يوسف (26 أبريل 2009)

* بدون تعليق مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (27 أبريل 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ويكرمك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## cfm (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## light man (5 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر*



sosodeep قال:


> شو ما حدا عجبو الموضوع ؟؟؟ ولا حدا أعطا رأيه


 مشكور اخي على الجهد الكبير و اكيد انو الشباب كانو مشغولين بالتحميل :75:بس للصراحة مشكور جدا فعلا جهد رائع :12::75:و جاري التحميل.....................:77:


----------



## عزمي الجوباني (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرررررررررر ع كل شي يا اخوان
مواضيعكم جدا جدا فيها الفائده والخير الكثير
مشكورررررررررررررييييييين


----------



## mohdw (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الفائدة لكن ما بعرف شو بصير معى 
carrier handboo
ما نزل معي
الرجاء تحميله
شكرا


----------



## SAIFASAD (29 أغسطس 2009)

*متاز جداى وعمل رائع ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور أخي الفاضل*


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً مكتبة أكثر من رائعة وهدا ليس بجديد عنك يا أستاذ أمين جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## elagouri (31 أغسطس 2009)

هل يمكن تحميل كتب باللغة الفرنسية مع الشكر


----------



## hsfarid (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*أخي العزيز وفقك الله ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب*​


----------



## coconas (2 نوفمبر 2009)

©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوور ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكوووووووووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووووووووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ مشكووووور ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©

??…????مع تحيات جيمي?? ???…??
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووور

مشكور...........................................مش كور
مشكور...........مشكور.......................مشكور. ........مشكور
مشكور......................مشكور......مشكور....... ............مشكور
مشكور...........تسلمــــ.........مشكور.........ايد كــــــ........مشكور
مشكور............................................. ...............مشكور
مشكور...................جيمي...................... مشكور
مشكور............................................. ....مشكور
مشكور.......Thanks Ya Man..........مشكور
مشكور....................................مشكور
مشكور...........................مشكور
مشكور................مشكور
مشكور.......مشكور
مشكور
شكرا
شكراً شكرا
شكراً شكراًشكر
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً


----------



## عبد الله مهنى (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكراً جزيلاً*

مشكورين والله يا اخوان على هذا الجهد
وهذ العطاء والبذل
سدد الله خطاكم


----------



## الجلاد المصمم (7 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goor20 (7 يوليو 2011)

tnx and god bless u


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 يوليو 2011)

مجهود اكتر من رائع للاخ سوسو
:63:
:14:
:77:
 بس لى طلب 
ممكن  تغييرموقع الكتب المرفوعة على ifile 
على موقع اخر
والف شكر على المكتبة الكبيرة​


----------



## عاطف 58 (9 مايو 2012)

نداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااءالأخ المهندس / sosodeep نرجوا رفع هذه الثروة العلمية ‘لي موقع ميديافير أو فورشير أو الأخوة الأفاضل مهندس / mohamed mech


----------



## nofal (9 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## م احمد احمد (9 مايو 2012)

مفيش رابط واحد عوذ يشتغل


----------



## م احمد احمد (18 مايو 2012)

يا اخى الكريم كثيرة لا تعمل


----------



## mechanical _Egy (17 يوليو 2012)

*ارجووووووووووووووكم جددوا الروابط لان فعلا الكتب دى قيمة جداااا ومش موجوده ع النت *​


----------



## خبير الاردن (11 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## modern_love (11 سبتمبر 2012)

سلام الله عليكم 
اخى الكريم الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## bsharg (12 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
حتى تعم الفائدة من هذا الموضوع
يرجى ادراج ملخص بسيط الى جانب الرابط يبين مضمون الرابط
وذلك تجنبا من الدخول في متاهات البحث


----------



## ابوخلوق (17 سبتمبر 2012)

أحاول تحميل الكتب ولكن ال توجد ملفات داخل موقع التحميل 
ماهو السبب؟
السلام عليكم


----------



## تامر النجار (17 سبتمبر 2012)

ممتاز وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fahdabbady (7 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fahdabbady (7 مارس 2013)

مشكورين ونامل المره القادمه تقومو بتنزيل كتب عن تصميم الدكت


----------



## محمد العطفي (17 مارس 2013)

موضوع هايل وكلام المهندس زيكو بخصوص الاكواد هو ده الكلام وفعلا الكود هو الفيصل في الكلام مع اي مهندس سواء استشاري او تنفيذي


----------



## eng.mhk (27 مايو 2013)

جزيتم خيرا .. لكن روابط التحميل لم تعد فاعلة الان وانا احتاج جدا لمجموعة كتب smacna 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## ماجى فتحى توفيق (9 أبريل 2015)

اخي الكريم احتاج جدا جدا لكتاب Smacna code for leakage test وحاولت تحميله من الرابط عندك ولكنه لايعمل أرجو إفادتي لو متاح عندك ولَك جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## eng.ahmad-2020 (3 مايو 2015)

يسلمو هالإيدين


----------



## eng_alex (27 فبراير 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا

برجاء اعداة تفعيل اللينكات لانها لم تعد صالحة


----------



## zakarya ahmad (5 أبريل 2017)

شكرااا لكم للمجموعة القيمة


----------



## zakarya ahmad (5 أبريل 2017)

ياليت اذا في بلوكات خاصة للتكييف تكون حديثة مع الشكر .


----------

